# DSL/Modem Issue.



## Jbarrtndrsr (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I have a Zyxel EQ-660r Modem, which I am currently using through Centurylink. Although, I am amateur in dealing with the issues, I have done some research and have troubleshooted to the best of my knowledge.

I have d/l and updated firmware on the current modem(recently) -- that which I could find (out of the three I attempted to update, only the oldest would be accept by the modem, which is, 340AGE3C0), rewired my phone jack, moved phone lines away from other interfering devices, installed filters on top of the dsl/phone splitter(have tryed with/without filter), Called centurylink and spoke with support personnel regarding modem configurations; Bridging, being the primary and a tech to come to my house to check the outside line, all to no avail, so far.

Although by doing the following steps, each time I would produce a noticeable difference in speed, through using the modem's web configurator statistics showing speeds and speedtest.net. It seems to eventually just incrementally lower over time, until it reaches 1mbps or so, then drops off randomly (showing the modem troubleshooting page).

I also use a Linksys WRT54G Router, which I have bypassed during troubleshooting and seems to be running properly. My own personal conclusion, in which I have not fixed, is the cat3 phone line itself, running from the phone/dsl jack to the outside box. I do receive static in the phone line on occasion and have read this could be due to noise and would inevitably lead to my dsl issue.

Any information regarding possible procedures to remedy this is greatly appreciated. I have also seen a lot of threads saying these zyxel 660's are not very good, but I would like to have some viable confirmation over hearsay.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have static in your line, that will definitely cause a problem. Sounds like it could be a loose connection or a ground problem assuming your filter was connected properly.


----------



## Jbarrtndrsr (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I went to the box outside and tightened up the fasteners that were supporting the ground wire. The fasteners appeared to be loose on both ends, meaning the ground wire was movable, if I rotated it enough. After doing so I immediately noticed a difference in bandwidth performance.

I am currently on a 10mbps connection. I tested using the modem statistics and speedtest.net.

System up Time: 25:19:52
CPU Load: 0.26%

WAN Port Statistics:
Link Status: Up
Upstream Speed: 595 kbps
Downstream Speed: 6465 kbps
Node-Link
Status
TxPkts
RxPkts
Errors
Tx B/s
Rx B/s
Up Time
1-ENET
Up
1949310
3280714
0
0
0
22:02:05

LAN Port Statistics:
Interface:
Status
TxPkts
RxPkts
Collisions
Ethernet
100M/Full Duplex
3537680
2195908
0

While speedtest.net had me at roughly 5500mbps download speed.

I also noticed while inspecting the outside box, that perhaps some of its components might perhaps be a little old and could use a replacement, centurylink techs apparently feel it should be able to run efficiently. I noticed that only 2 of the 4 wires are currently being used: green/red, on the outside box, while at the phone jack I have all 4 wires in use. I have shielded CAT3 wire, so I would assume this would help with these bandwidth drops that I am receiving.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

shielding would only be required in high emf situations which is extremely doubtful in a home. Nothing wrong with only two wires with dsl.

If you are paying for a 10mbps connection you should talk to Centurytel since you only are getting 6mbps


----------



## Jbarrtndrsr (Jan 28, 2011)

If you don't mind I would like to point out the history thus far with embarq/centurylink. Our home phone contained static for nearly a year and required several separate inspections from the technicians. Each time they would say the static what coming from "My" side of the wiring and that "Their side was fine. Later on we picked up DSL, after using suddenlink cable for a few years and this is when the issues began, pretty much since the very beginning.

I believe the last technician to visit reran a new ground, since that is the only new wiring I can see at the box(they left the old ground connected, but ran a new ground wire). They have it tied to an old faucet capping that is pretty much 100% surface rust now, so with this in mind, I thought about getting some sand paper and cleaning the surfaces, then reconnecting the ground. 

Lastly, I would like to reiterate that I am currently using 4 wires at the phone jack, where as, at the box only two wires are installed. Could by having those 2 extra connected wires at the phone jack create a leak or possible issue with noise? If I play around with the wires enough, it generally gives me peak performance for a short time. I have seen speedtest.net give me 11mbps for a one time reading. Then shortly thereafter, each and every time, it will continue to slip until I reach the 3-5mbps range and possibly random disconnects.

I will contact them monday and see about getting another technician out here to look. Are there any specifics you could think of that I should be asking them? I have not had them use any special instruments to check the modem, nor the inside wiring, which might would help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Ground wire should go to a ground rod which is 10ft in the ground. Water pipes are not acceptable grounds since they could have gone to plastic at below ground level.

If you have 4 telephone wires that infers you have two phone numbers [one for each pair. If you have wiring issues internally disconnect the pair at the source not providing telephone service. This will eliminate it as the static source.

Since you are running dsl you should have line filters on the telephone lines. Unfiltered the digital signal for internet will sound like static.

Do you have line filters in place for the phone?


----------



## Jbarrtndrsr (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi and thank you for your reply. Yes I have an ILF in between the rj11 box and into the cat3 that has been split by the ilf itself, running to the dsl modem and phone. I do however have a question to add to this. I currently have 1 rj11 output and then the ilf splits the signal to the phone and dls modem. Would it be any different for me to install a dual rj11 jack and then use an ilf on the dsl alone or would my current setup be just as efficient?

I have done some research into running a ground rod and am almost convinced this could solve a lot of my instability issues. I do not understand how the phone company is getting away with using such a sub-par and non-standardized way of grounding it. My only issue now, is would it be ok if I, myself chose to do the job, instead of waiting on the phone company to do anything, since they have not in the several decades of me living here. Another issue would be the cost of a rod. I was thinking copper, in which 10ft of copper with proper width wouldn't seem to me to be very cheap. Any information related to this topic, would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Best you do the grounding imo.

ground rod come in two flavors; galvanized or copper coated. Copper coated is a little more expensive and for me doesn't appear to provide any more grounding than the galv rod. You stand on a short ladder and with a hand sledge pound into the ground with about 6" sticking up. You can use a T post pounder instead of the sledge if you have one.

Also important to note is that foundations have footings so you want to be at least a foot out from the foundation wall.

"I have an ILF in between the rj11 box and into the cat3 that has been split by the ilf itself, running to the dsl modem and phone"

I am not following this description. Should look like this;

telephone line<>split<>dsl modem<>router<>pcs
telephone line<>split<>line filter<>telephones

"then use an ilf on the dsl alone " You do not put a line filter on the connection to the dsl. Line filters are only for phones.


----------



## Jbarrtndrsr (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for your information. I have read that creating a bowl in the soil and adding water can help push the dirt out of the way, allowing me to put the rod into the ground. Although the process is slow, it does not require tools, so I will give this a shot.


----------

